# Walnut Shaker Mini-Blanket Chest w/Pics



## tocws2002 (May 4, 2014)

Just wanted to show some pictures of a mini shaker blanket chest I have just about completed (just have to had a lid stay and the escutcheon). Last year I made one out of cherry at MASW using mostly handtool.

Well, this time I decided to try out my $10 (yes, ten dollar) brand new Leigh D4 dovetail jig that I picked up at an auction to make the same chest in walnut. I am making this for friends of ours as a surprise gift, the dad is in the military and will be leaving the wife and three young kids soon for a fourth tour. Our family wanted to do something special for them, so I made the chest that we are going to fill with games for their kids, gift cards for them, and notes, cards and pictures from my kids and other friends, and, of course, probably some deer and turkey calls. _As a side note, if anyone wants to include a special message of appreciation or thanks for their service and sacrifice, post it here or shoot me a PM and I will print it out and include in the chest.)_

On to the chest, I used the same plans by Kerry Pierce that I used for the first one, but used mostly power tools this time (though I did sneak in the use of some hand planes, scrapers, and chisels).

The chest is made of walnut and each panel was bookmatched to get the width that I needed. I purchased this lumber over ten years ago but hadn't really used any of it. I was pleasantly surprised when I noticed some light curl in it.

Inside is finished with amber shellac, outside is finished with MinWax Antique Oil. Hardware is brass, still have to install the lid stay and escutcheon and fill it up.

Comments, critiques, suggestions for what else to include in the box for the family are welcomed.

Thanks,

-jason


*Pictures


THE BLANKET CHEST

TOP - w/Breadboard Ends

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/ShakerMiniBlanketChest/20140424_163733.jpg 


FRONT

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/ShakerMiniBlanketChest/20140424_163740.jpg 


BACK

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/ShakerMiniBlanketChest/20140424_163719.jpg 


CORNER DOVETAILS

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/ShakerMiniBlanketChest/20140424_163750.jpg*

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 4, 2014)

Very nice looking chest !!!


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2014)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## tocws2002 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments, I appreciate them. I am hoping the family likes it along with the games and things we stuff inside of it, it's not much for someone that has to spend a year away from his family to help protect our rights and freedom, but it's a little something.

-jason

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------

